# Palomino or Flemish Giant



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a good way to tell the difference between a golden palomino and a fawn flemish giant?

When I saw the pics of Maherwoman's new baby - it looks similar to what Tony looked like :shock:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Nov 25, 2007)

A palomino is smaller in size and weighs less. It weighs 8-11 pounds. The Flemish Giant Weighs on average of 15 pounds. Also ear length is a clue. Flemish Giants have very large ears, pals don't.

Sharon


----------



## okiron (Nov 25, 2007)

Laura's flemmies : males 16lbs, females 18lbs.


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 25, 2007)

The Flemish that Maherwoman is getting is still pretty young and may develop a richer coat color as it matures. Right now,it's hard to tell. Idon't know what colors arebehind it (in the pedigree). Itmay not grow up to be a "showable"fawn if it retains the blue shading. At this age, the Flemish look a lot like a baby Pal, except at the same age, the Flmeish should be bigger than a Pal.

As a mature rabbit, the Flemish Giant has a different body type than a Palomino, (the Flemish has an arch that starts further behind the shoulders.)

Buthe'll make a lovely pet and companion bunny... no doubt about it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

I knew about the size differences, but I wondered about the differences in other things (like ears and body type that have been mentioned.) I need to take a good photo and get a good weight on Tony soon.


Thank you so much


----------



## pamnock (Nov 25, 2007)

Very different body types - Pals are commercial type and Flemish are semi-arch.

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you! I knew Tony didn't have the ears (his are big but not huge!), but it did really shock me to see that baby looking similar! 

Guess who finally ordered the breed standard last night??? :thankyou:


----------

